# Anyone going in the next couple of days?



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Weather for Wed thru Fri looks awesome. Anyone planning on heading out in search of blue water?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I wish I was going but I'm not. It's reel repair time for me, the last two trips I have had reel casualties. The first was a TRQS9 that bound up under load and I'm waiting for a new main shaft and rotor for it, might have to take that to Keith at OCD Reels. The last one was I had a Stella 20K SW line roller lock up and it was just replaced, go figure.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

I see you out there mike will be in 28 contender!leaving early Thursday morning starting at petrionus


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Mikvi You know we will be out there some where Don't know for sure where as of today but give us a call on 68. gene


----------



## Haymal (May 27, 2011)

We will also be out there south of Petronus leaving out Friday night. blue 46' hatteras


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

O me to!!!


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

Planning on being out early Saturday AM.


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Heading out on the "Reel Crazy" Thursday morning. I'll post when I get back, or call me on 16 or 68.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Water conditions look pretty good from the floaters towards the West. I'm looking forward to reading some great reports. I was enticed to go out but we will be heading East and South looking for some big AJ's. Looks like they want to try around the Alaska to see if anything big is hanging around.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Just hope this wind lays down wanting to leave in morning around 
4am guess wait and make the call tonight .. chasing cobia? Or chasing tuna tale.!!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I'll be clicking "refresh" a lot waiting on the reports!!!!!


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

24ft fishmaster said:


> Just hope this wind lays down wanting to leave in morning around
> 4am guess wait and make the call tonight .. chasing cobia? Or chasing tuna tale.!!


Do a Tuna, Hoo, Cobia trifecta! :thumbsup:

Have fun. Be safe, and Tight Lines!


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Man trying to get to the water stinking tackle shop is slowwwwww!


----------

